# [H] Beastmen [W] PayPal



## Te11ah (Oct 10, 2010)

I'm selling my Beastmen army which is around 2000 points. Ill also throw in the current army book.

-46 Gors (2 musicians, 1 standard bearer, 43 AHW) *1 is painted bad.

-30 Ungors (1 musician, 29 spears/shields) *8 have a little bit of thin brown paint on them.

-18 ungor raiders ( 2 musicians, 16 bowmen)

-22 Khorngors **use as bestigors** (1 musician, 1 standard bearer, 1 champion, 19 great weps)

-10 OLD minotaurs ( 5 great weps, 3 AHW, 2 standard bearers)

-5 Centigors (spears)

-1 Tuskgor Chariot (Missing its base, only costs $4.50 from GW)

-3 Beastlords (2 great weps, 1 AHW)

-2 Bray Shamans

-Khazrak

-Morghur

-OLD Doombull

All the minis are assembled except for 1 minotaur standard bearer. Even if you leave out the old models (khorngors, minotaurs, doombull) this
would still cost around $390 retail.If you suck it up and use the old models youll save another $80 on bestigors, $120 on minotaurs, and $40 on
a doombull, although you might not want these units anyway. 

Obviously I'm not selling it at retail price so send me a PM with an offer.

United States only!


----------



## Te11ah (Oct 10, 2010)

Buyout at $225, that's $165 in savings not counting old models.


----------



## Te11ah (Oct 10, 2010)

----Sold!----


----------

